
How Hotmail changed Microsoft (and email) forever - el_duderino
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/12/how-hotmail-changed-microsoft-and-email-forever/
======
Stacy777
This is such a cool article. A blast from the past, but so meaningful. All of
us need to start paying more attention to security.

